# anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos?



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

my Eos is _supposedly_ a *Base model*, but since my sticker with
Production Codes says mine is a limited edition, I wanted to ask if anybody else has the *Limited Edition* Eos?

The Limited Edition hasn't been defined for the public as far as I know, so I am trying to figure out what they have in common.
A couple of calls and emails, with images, to VW Customer Care netted _nothing_-- they didn't even get back to me after saying they would try to find out more.
William


_Modified by kghia at 5:03 PM 2-2-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_
A couple of calls and emails, with images, to VW Customer Care netting _nothing_-- they didn't even get back to me after saying they would try to find out more.
William

Hi William,
Can't speak to VW0A Customer Care, but my experience with VWoC Customer Care is that sometimes it takes them several days to respond to an inquiry, but when they gat back to you, they have researched the answer and are very thorough.
I prefer to wait a bit, and get quality information, as opposed to a quick but incomplete answer.
Not sure how long you have been waiting, but maybe you will eventually get a well researched reply.
Kevin


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (kghia)*

Is your car painted wheat beige?


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

no, my Eos is black with black interior.
It is a "Base" model, although it says 2.0T on the back, and it has Dual Climatronic but not the large MFD or the heated seats.
It has been a couple of weeks since I asked VWoA Customer Care...I called 2 or 3 times & emailed pics, then gave up. Once they suggested that my dealer would probably know more about it






















from my extended list of production codes, it looks like I have the strongest transmission (don't know what other manuals have), so maybe this was a "racing enthusiast" edition with good mechanicals and no options-- I really just don't know though.
William


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (kghia)*

William,
I haven't spent much time on VWoA Website so I'm not sure if it is similar to VWoC or not. 
On VWoC there are two levels of customer care, one for general inquiries, and one for owners.
The general inquiries link is pretty pathetic, and their standard answer is "talk to your local VW dealer for specific information".
The Owners link (you have to input your serial number on this one) has proven to be an excellent resource through VWoC.
Not sure which Customer Care link you are using, but check to see if VWoA has an owners portal. You may get more satisfactory results there.
Kevin


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (just4fun)*

I gave them my serial number, and they connected it to my information.
I just don't think I was getting the same level of people who answered before when there was a problem with the options listed.
so maybe others with the same options can illuminate a little...


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (kghia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kghia* »_so maybe others with the same options can illuminate a little...

Now that you mention it, I recall reading an article when price data first hit, that the base model Eos option was in fact going to be a limited production run. The existence of the base model was going to be used sort of as a marketing tactic...so dealers could advertise a low price (then presumably upsell), and you could put some cars on the street fairly quickly to generate some word-of-mouth buzz. Its been so long since I've read the article that I'm not going to be able to find a link to it.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

My eos is so limited, its not even here yet!


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_Now that you mention it, I recall reading an article when price data first hit, that the base model Eos option was in fact going to be a limited production run. The existence of the base model was going to be used sort of as a marketing tactic...so dealers could advertise a low price (then presumably upsell), and you could put some cars on the street fairly quickly to generate some word-of-mouth buzz. Its been so long since I've read the article that I'm not going to be able to find a link to it.

can anybody confirm this? Does anybody else have a *Limited Edition* Eos, as printed on their sticker with Production Codes?
All you *early-production "Base" models* -- do you all have Limited Edition models, or do you have something else on your sticker (found inside hood and in Owner's Manual)
come on, I know other "Base" owners are out there-- speak up!








William


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (kghia)*

really? now over 888 views and nobody else with the US "Base" model with a sticker to compare?








maybe now that more Eos owners have settled-in?
Anybody?... Bueller?... Bueller?
William


_Modified by kghia at 10:54 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (kghia)*

William,
neweosowner is just taking delivery of a base Canadian spec model.
Give hime a few days to settle in with his new car, and maybe he will check his production sticker for Limited Edition designation.
Kevin








NOTE: check the "help from Canadian owners" thread.


_Modified by just4fun at 1:14 PM 4-27-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (just4fun)*

It says Cabrio on the screen??? Not Eos


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_William,
neweosowner is just taking delivery of a base Canadian spec model.

_Modified by just4fun at 1:14 PM 4-27-2007_

Sorry, it is ashbinder that is getting the new base model.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (Domdog31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_It says Cabrio on the screen??? Not Eos

In the German language, 'cabrio' is a generic noun for a convertible car, same way 'sedan' is a generic term in English for a car with a fixed roof and B pillars.
In North America, 'Cabrio' is used as a proper noun to describe a VW Golf convertible. That's nothing more than a marketing choice.
Michael


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: anybody else have a Limited Edition Eos? (just4fun)*

I think neweosowner's is a loaded model as well...








I will be making a longer post Sunday about my Eos experience thus far, but to answer William's question, my build sticker does not say Limited Edition, but "Basis" instead in the same spot.
However, I think William was looking for a early production model to compare to, which mine is definitely not.


----------

